# RSS Feeds on Podcenter



## vasilemj (Jul 2, 2002)

I'd really like to see a way that we could enter RSS feeds on our computers and have them transferred to the TiVo for use in the Podcaster app. Some of my podcasts have really long URLs and typing them in using the TiVo is excruciatingly painful.


----------

